# Best saving stories of 2010



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

As 2010 is almost over and resolutions start to come into our minds, I am wondering what are your best saving stories of 2010? What purchases, deals, frugal experiences are you the most proud of? What tips are you attempting to use in 2011?

Please share! Thank you!


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

How we saved over $9300 (22.5%) Importing a Car from the US

How we saved 31.5% ($3195) of our home energy retrofit costs  using the ecoEnergy Retrofit Program


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I guess my successes this year came from learning to be satisfied with what I already have instead of yielding to the urge to upgrade to something better. I was sorely tempted to upgrade my camera (a Canon G9), first to the Canon S95 (more portable camera but bigger sensor while still offering complete photographic control and ability to shoot in RAW), and then more recently to the Panasonic GH2 (which has been getting rave reviews). More than once I was ready to drop the money, but then I went back and read the original reviews of my G9, re-read the owner's manual, started playing around with features that I hadn't yet used, and decided that this is a good-enough camera for me for the next few years.

I did the same thing with my bike and a few other things I own...I find if I resist the upgrade temptation for a few days or a week, the urge goes away.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Often these types of stories are about how people saved money on purchases. However, I save money mostly by avoiding purchases. 

To wit: I commute to work year-round by bike. This saves me over $1500 per year in transit costs (I do buy bike gear from time to time, though). 

I bring my lunch to work nearly every day - I bought lunch out maybe 10x in 2010. 

I get most of my clothing via clothing swaps. I organized 3-4 swaps over the past year, and participated in a few I didn't organize.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

thefinancialblogger:

I posed the question in the other thread, why do you ask? Are you taking the content from here and posting it elsewhere? I haven't seen you taking part in any existing discussions with any of us. All of your posts seem to be NEW threads where you ask us to send you specific chunks of information. You don't seem to be discussing anything with us at all. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> To wit: I commute to work year-round by bike. This saves me over $1500 per year in transit costs (I do buy bike gear from time to time, though).
> 
> I bring my lunch to work nearly every day - I bought lunch out maybe 10x in 2010.
> 
> I get most of my clothing via clothing swaps. I organized 3-4 swaps over the past year, and participated in a few I didn't organize.


ditto - save winter, when I walk to work

ditto - brown bagging it rules (leftovers - yum!)

not ditto, but then I didn't buy a single new article of clothing this year!

we live the frugal lifestyle in many ways. yes, we put a chunk of change into the car - but we do require one for some things, so we decided to save as much as we could on the one we decided on. we also did a bunch of energy retrofits, but they will all pay for themselves quite easily. we also like to compost, bake our own treats instead of buying them and lots of other little things. improving every day!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

On the purchase side, bought a new car at auction saved about $3k over the same vehicle retail.

On the savings side. We switched to a very regimented meal system. We now make lists and follow the list. As a result we have (as a couple) lost about 50lbs combined and saved a ton of money on dining out.


----------



## ashby corner (Jun 15, 2009)

*want not need (but huge savings)*

I would have saved 600+tax if I had never entered the store, but, I bought a new guitar amp for 600 (regular price was about a grand, MSRP is about 1200). No buyer's remorse or anything.


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> thefinancialblogger:
> 
> I posed the question in the other thread, why do you ask? Are you taking the content from here and posting it elsewhere? I haven't seen you taking part in any existing discussions with any of us. All of your posts seem to be NEW threads where you ask us to send you specific chunks of information. You don't seem to be discussing anything with us at all. Correct me if I'm wrong.


I am trying to get more into discussions in forums but not quite that used to it. Maybe I am doing it wrong? I just like reading others thoughts and do not plan on posting it elsewhere (despite the thread I am asking for best retirement articles because I would like to do a nice roundup on this particular subject). Is it bad to post new threads if I have a subject going to my mind??


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

brad said:


> I guess my successes this year came from learning to be satisfied with what I already have instead of yielding to the urge to upgrade to something better. I was sorely tempted to upgrade my camera (a Canon G9), first to the Canon S95 (more portable camera but bigger sensor while still offering complete photographic control and ability to shoot in RAW), and then more recently to the Panasonic GH2 (which has been getting rave reviews). More than once I was ready to drop the money, but then I went back and read the original reviews of my G9, re-read the owner's manual, started playing around with features that I hadn't yet used, and decided that this is a good-enough camera for me for the next few years.
> 
> I did the same thing with my bike and a few other things I own...I find if I resist the upgrade temptation for a few days or a week, the urge goes away.


Cameras indeed hide fun features that we sometimes discover late! Most of us are too lazy to read the manual, but that is a good habit to take I guess.


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Often these types of stories are about how people saved money on purchases. However, I save money mostly by avoiding purchases.
> 
> To wit: I commute to work year-round by bike. This saves me over $1500 per year in transit costs (I do buy bike gear from time to time, though).
> 
> ...


Wow! Biking to work every day! Pretty impressive! I can't do that as I work too far, but that also keeps you in shape. ;-) Clothing swaps? How do you organize them? I never went to one. Are you doing this with your friends, family?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I just need to understand why you are asking all of these questions. Your user ID suggests (and again maybe I'm wrong) that you are a blogger. I post here in CMF as part of discussions with the fine folks here so I can learn as well as provide input. I just want to make sure you're not just here to harvest information for posting elsewhere. That falls under the jurisdiction of "having us do your homework for you".


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

Sustainable PF said:


> ditto - save winter, when I walk to work
> 
> ditto - brown bagging it rules (leftovers - yum!)
> 
> ...


We recently changed the bulbs to more energetic efficient ones and I was surprised by the decrease of my electricity bill. I did not know it could make such a difference.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The Financial Blogger said:


> We recently changed the bulbs to more energetic efficient ones and I was surprised by the decrease of my electricity bill. I did not know it could make such a difference.


That's because you live "near Montreal".
Try moving to Ontario


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

jamesbe said:


> On the purchase side, bought a new car at auction saved about $3k over the same vehicle retail.
> 
> On the savings side. We switched to a very regimented meal system. We now make lists and follow the list. As a result we have (as a couple) lost about 50lbs combined and saved a ton of money on dining out.


Wow! Keep it up!


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> I just need to understand why you are asking all of these questions. Your user ID suggests (and again maybe I'm wrong) that you are a blogger. I post here in CMF as part of discussions with the fine folks here so I can learn as well as provide input. I just want to make sure you're not just here to harvest information for posting elsewhere. That falls under the jurisdiction of "having us do your homework for you".


I understand what you mean and feel sorry that I gave you this impression. I am indeed a blogger but have no intent of having someone else make "homework" for me. One of my goal for 2011 is being more active in different communities, such as this forum. Why? Learning and exchanging thoughts and (why not) useful information. Hopefully, I'll also be able to input info that will be useful to some as well. I am sure I will get better and better as time goes. Just want to keep the little hamster running in my head!  But thank you to pulling that out, I'll pay attention to it.


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

@HaroldCrump,
Haha, sorry about that! I guess every province has its pros and cons! Electricity bills are that bad in Ontario?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The Financial Blogger said:


> Is it bad to post new threads if I have a subject going to my mind??


What is bad is posing a question without offering your own experience. This applies to posting articles without comment as well as asking for savings stories if you have none of your own.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I am very proud of a 3mp Casio Exilim that I bought new in 2003 for $475 at Radio Shack. List price was $550 but I bought there demo model. Still does the job and there are still a few features that I haven't mastered. My Motorola cell phones are about 6 years old too. Wife has a RAZR. Mine is not so advanced. Both were purchased on craigslist from an RCMP officer. He was getting company phones.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

The Financial Blogger said:


> We recently changed the bulbs to more energetic efficient ones and I was surprised by the decrease of my electricity bill. I did not know it could make such a difference.


likely not a result of my article on the subject tho  I think you read it tho


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> I just need to understand why you are asking all of these questions. Your user ID suggests (and again maybe I'm wrong) that you are a blogger. I post here in CMF as part of discussions with the fine folks here so I can learn as well as provide input. I just want to make sure you're not just here to harvest information for posting elsewhere. That falls under the jurisdiction of "having us do your homework for you".


royal-mail, I personally use a TON of sources to build my knowledge after which time I subsequently write on some topics i've read about. Having said that, I read about the subject and then use my own words to discuss them at my site. Varying opinions really do help one learn.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

kcowan said:


> What is bad is posing a question without offering your own experience. This applies to posting articles without comment as well as asking for savings stories if you have none of your own.


Why is this bad? I posed a question about donations and taxes in the appropriate forum. Did I ask so I could get material to use on my site? Nope - I truly don't know the answer and the research I did at taxtips.ca didn't clarify things. When this happens are you stating that b/c I didn't give my thoughts on a subject I am under educated on it is bad? C'mon. Let's not turn this place into the questions/answer/thought police site.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

My mother moved out of her upstairs apartment to the downstairs. As the landlord, the hydro then went into my name. I turned everything off except for the refrigerator, thinking I would use it as a second fridge for a while. Lo and behold, the bill for the month was $55; my bill was $56 and I have the computer, tv, fridge and stove, washer and dryer, etc. When I turned off the old fridge, the meter didn't move at all. 

Lesson: newer appliances like I have for myself really do save electricity costs.


----------



## plen (Nov 18, 2010)

A couple months ago I was sent a promotional offer of $100 credit to try out Google Adwords. I didn't really have anything to sell, but then I remembered the ING Orange Key promotion where they give you $25 for referring someone who deposits at least $100.

I wrote a blog post about the orange key promotion and targeted some google search queries at my blog.

I've spent $45 of my $100 bonus credit and I already have 4 referrals to ING for a cool $100


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Best thing I did this year to save money was to convince my wife that we shouldn't "upsize" quite yet. When rates rise I think home values will regain some sanity... and our cash stash will buy more house.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Sustainable PF said:


> Why is this bad? I posed a question about donations and taxes in the appropriate forum. Did I ask so I could get material to use on my site? Nope - I truly don't know the answer and the research I did at taxtips.ca didn't clarify things. When this happens are you stating that b/c I didn't give my thoughts on a subject I am under educated on it is bad? C'mon. Let's not turn this place into the questions/answer/thought police site.


I agree. Sure, it's better if someone indicates why they are asking but it's not mandatory.

Everyone has the right to not participate in a thread.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Managed to feed (two people) for $9.60/day, includes breakfast, lunch and dinner. Also includes some items for house bought at grocery store, such as TP, laundry soap, etc. Also includes my wife's bake-a-thons. 

I am a grocery deals and coupon whore


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

MoneyGal said:


> To wit: I commute to work year-round by bike. This saves me over $1500 per year in transit costs (I do buy bike gear from time to time, though).


I would love to start doing this. Question: How far to you bike to work? Also, what do you do on the really cold days, or a snow storm? 

I know a token is only $3, so I imagine you could bike most of the time and if the weather is really nasty, you could just cough up $6 bucks for transit. 



MoneyGal said:


> I bring my lunch to work nearly every day - I bought lunch out maybe 10x in 2010.


+1. One of the best ways to save money. I brown bag every day, so does the wife. I might have bought lunch twice, mcdonalds or something in one year. I boycot Tim Hortons, their coffee sucks and is too expensive. I watch people at work spend like $15 at subway, then coffees and smokes, candy, then talk smart phones, pay $20 for parking, gas in the truck, etc. EVERYDAY! Wow what do you work for??



MoneyGal said:


> I get most of my clothing via clothing swaps. I organized 3-4 swaps over the past year, and participated in a few I didn't organize.


Can you teach my wife that? $1833 spent this year on clothing, (both of us) most of the money spent from her but coming from her work bonus and birthday gift cash, so it's really extra money and not from regular cash flow. But still, can't believe how much it adds up.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

Jungle said:


> I would love to start doing this. Question: How far to you bike to work? Also, what do you do on the really cold days, or a snow storm?


Our last house was about 25-30 min walk to work in winter depending on the ice. Our new (old) house is about 12 mins (sans snow). 

I think part of the choice is where you decide to live. In our city we can have a nice, affordable (for us) house close to the down town where we live.

As for bikers, we get people who travel this way year round. They have wind proof, water proof, breathable, winterized gear that basically means only exposed skin gets cold. The head gear they have is insane, but keeps them warm. Yes, it costs money to buy the stuff, but it appears to last as it is mostly high end stuff. Their bikes have big tread wheels and they maintain their bikes adamantly. I have no idea what this costs them, but, they do not buy gas or pay for parking and they get (even better than summer) exercise and they do not pollute. It takes a driven individual, but it is doable. The biggest risk IMO is the drivers who can not handle winter driving.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

My commute is 7 km each way through paved (and thus cleared, when it snows) bike lanes. I'm not sure I would do it otherwise; I don't have a "winter bike" (just a regular bike I ride all year 'round). Also, I work on a university campus where there are lots of other year-round riders and thus lots of social permission and encouragement to keep riding. 

We had our first bad cold snap this week but I was off my bike and at home with a cold. However, the few cold days I've biked so far this year have been fine. In my experience, one way to actually enjoy winter - instead of enduring it - is to spend time in it.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Sustainable PF said:


> Their bikes have big tread wheels and they maintain their bikes adamantly.


You can even get studded tires for bikes, which work well on ice although they have less traction on clear roads. Most people here use a beater bike in winter, or at least one with an aluminum frame so it doesn't rust due to all the salt. The new belt-drive bikes are particularly good for winter riding as there's no metal chain to rust and no need to lubricate or keep clean, but they're expensive.

One thing I learned the hard way is that cable locks don't work well in winter; a heavy thick cable is almost impossible to uncoil when it's really cold! U-locks are more secure anyway. 

There's a good-sized section of the bike paths in the downtown area of Montreal that are kept clear in winter (le reseau blanc), but I'm far from downtown and I just don't feel secure riding on winter streets here, where the roads are narrower due to the snowbanks and people don't expect to see bicycles. So I bike until late November and start up again in March.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

If you want to save money on studded bike tires I heard you could take a tire and put in small screws from the inside to the outside and then put lining on the inside so the screws don't puncture the tube.


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

Sustainable PF said:


> likely not a result of my article on the subject tho  I think you read it tho


I did, yes! But we changed the light bulbs maybe a year ago already. When we moved house, I kept the good habit!! ;-)


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

Sustainable PF said:


> Why is this bad? I posed a question about donations and taxes in the appropriate forum. Did I ask so I could get material to use on my site? Nope - I truly don't know the answer and the research I did at taxtips.ca didn't clarify things. When this happens are you stating that b/c I didn't give my thoughts on a subject I am under educated on it is bad? C'mon. Let's not turn this place into the questions/answer/thought police site.


Hehe, thank you body! That is what I was trying to explain also but I think you made a better job at it!


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

stardancer said:


> My mother moved out of her upstairs apartment to the downstairs. As the landlord, the hydro then went into my name. I turned everything off except for the refrigerator, thinking I would use it as a second fridge for a while. Lo and behold, the bill for the month was $55; my bill was $56 and I have the computer, tv, fridge and stove, washer and dryer, etc. When I turned off the old fridge, the meter didn't move at all.
> 
> Lesson: newer appliances like I have for myself really do save electricity costs.


That is so true! Sometimes we think we save by keeping the old ones but we have to realize modern appliances are way more energy efficient. That green (or yellow) fridge my mom had 30 years ago should be banished!


----------



## groceryalerts (May 5, 2009)

The Financial Blogger said:


> That is so true! Sometimes we think we save by keeping the old ones but we have to realize modern appliances are way more energy efficient. That green (or yellow) fridge my mom had 30 years ago should be banished!


I see what you mean - depends on the appliance.

I am going to upgrade to the power saver power cords - I heard those are great!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

dogcom said:


> If you want to save money on studded bike tires I heard you could take a tire and put in small screws from the inside to the outside and then put lining on the inside so the screws don't puncture the tube.


This works, did it when we were younger. You can buy thick tubes from a bike shop for added protection. Use a round head screw and an old, crappy tire.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*Is anyone involved with appliances?*

I thought we were saving by buying quality over shoddily made goods. We upgraded our appliances 2 years ago. (Kitchen Aid, Miele and Bosch so not low end) So far we have been underwhelmed. It seems that many parts are not as well made as before. Plastic instead of metal. Yes, they are energy efficient. But where is the savings when the plastic crisper breaks down while the metal bins in the old fridge from my mother in law look down right sturdy in comparison? A salesman told me to be careful with the new refridgerators. Keep the old one as long as possible he said. The new compressors use less energy because they are smaller but they have a hard time handling the load and will burn out faster. Our gas stove needed to have the oven element replaced because it had burnt out. My mother's gas stove never had that happen in over 20 years. Our part had to be shipped from Germany. Her's came from a local store. My question is... are we penny wise and pound foolish? Are we dupes of marketing? I thought I did my research and was confident when I bought but I am not impressed with the appliances of today.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*My husband corrects me*

In my last post I refered to the oven element. He says its the oven igniter


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

spirit it's so true i've heard it at least 20 times. The old motors & engines in older appliances were always better built. There's a thriving business in my city that does nothing except rebuild old vacuum cleaners. People swear by them.

turning now to another thrift-related topic & by way of upholding the late-saturday-afternoon-hodge-podge-hit-or-miss tradition, i tells the tale of my daughter's girlfriend's boyfriend, an engineer who was impressed by the japanese automobile assembly method in which a single large box containing a complete set of all the parts & pieces for one vehicle gets delivered to each small pod of workers

the team then assembles the vehicle from start to finish. This approach is said to prevent assembly line burnout so common in conventional factories. The product is said to be superior, finished faster and with fewer defects. Best of all, costs are significantly lower than conventional assembly.

as a time-and-cost saving measure, boyfriend suggested measuring out & cutting up all the raw food items for all the meals for one week & arranging the appropriate morsels in boxes labelled for each day, which would then be stored in fridge & freezer.

there were gales of laughter. The girls nixed the idea, of course.


----------



## tendim (Nov 18, 2010)

The Financial Blogger said:


> As 2010 is almost over and resolutions start to come into our minds, I am wondering what are your best saving stories of 2010? What purchases, deals, frugal experiences are you the most proud of? What tips are you attempting to use in 2011?
> 
> Please share! Thank you!



I desperately wanted a new monitor for my photo work; instead of shelling out $1000 for the screen I wanted, I patiently scoured Craigslist. I just bought my dream monitor for $250, albeit used, but in 100% condition.
Like some others, I've avoided buying new things just to stay on the cutting edge. When something has tempted me (Canon 5D?) I've asked myself the important questions, such as why I need it, and why it is better than what I have. Every time, I've avoided the purchase.
I joined Groupon! My girlfriend and I like to eat out at different restaurants, and so far the deals have been amazing and I've saved at least 50% every time. Similar services exist (Kijiji Deals and Wagjag) and I'm on them all, since it costs nothing to join. I just bought a $25 Indigo gift certificate for $10 from Kijiji, and was able to buy two Christmas gifts with it -- a great savings!
I buy everything with cash, except groceries and gas. Every paycheque I take out a fixed amount, and this has greatly reduced my spending, since once my wallet is empty, I can't buy anything else. When I have to use a CC (online shopping) I take out less the next paycheque for my spending money for the period.
I joined a rec team; you have to spend money to save money. The $65 fee for 12 games gave me something to do for those three months, instead of going out once a week spending even more money. $65 for 12 games was $5.42 a game, much less than even a single drink after work with friends would have cost me. And it was healthier too! 

(Shamless plug: The above Groupon link is for my referral code. )


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> as a time-and-cost saving measure, boyfriend suggested measuring out & cutting up all the raw food items for all the meals for one week & arranging the appropriate morsels in boxes labelled for each day, which would then be stored in fridge & freezer.
> 
> there were gales of laughter. The girls nixed the idea, of course.


IOW how to turn an cooking experience into a job!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Uh. I do that every Sunday. I can't imagine NOT doing it - I work full-time. This is known as the "Sunday ritual" in my house - planning, shopping for, and preparing all the food for the week's meals.


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

- I have been lusting after a kitchenaid standmixer for a few years now.
A few weeks back, Canadian Tire had a model that I wanted on sale for $200 off. (Note, this is not the base model white one that you can frequently find for $299). They of course never stocked any of these and I had to wait ages, but one finally came in and I have a delightfully excessive 475 watts of mixing power, for $330 after tax. With Christmas coming up, it will be heavily subsidized by cash gifts. So, an indulgence at a very good price. (My many efforts to win one still go unrewarded.) 

- We have saved a very healthy amount in interest payments this past year by maximizing the prepayment/doubled payment options on our mortgage. Having a goal like mortgage paydown has also helped us avoid lifestyle creep (to some extent) by giving us the motivation to be frugal. This past year, we managed to save approximately 45% of our gross income.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

My best move of 2010 was giving up my leased luxury car through leasebusters and moving to a minivan I bought outright. No car payments for the first time in many many years and I love it. To be honest I like the minivan and it has some great options like a remote starter and its so much better for getting the kids in and out of their car seats.

We are now paying an insane amount for daycare for our two kids so at least no car payment helps there.


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Managed to feed (two people) for $9.60/day, includes breakfast, lunch and dinner. Also includes some items for house bought at grocery store, such as TP, laundry soap, etc. Also includes my wife's bake-a-thons.
> 
> I am a grocery deals and coupon whore


$9.60/day for 2 people for all lunches? Only with grocery deals and coupons? Are they good stuff to eat? I mean, healthy stuff?


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

spirit said:


> I thought we were saving by buying quality over shoddily made goods. We upgraded our appliances 2 years ago. (Kitchen Aid, Miele and Bosch so not low end) So far we have been underwhelmed. It seems that many parts are not as well made as before. Plastic instead of metal. Yes, they are energy efficient. But where is the savings when the plastic crisper breaks down while the metal bins in the old fridge from my mother in law look down right sturdy in comparison? A salesman told me to be careful with the new refridgerators. Keep the old one as long as possible he said. The new compressors use less energy because they are smaller but they have a hard time handling the load and will burn out faster. Our gas stove needed to have the oven element replaced because it had burnt out. My mother's gas stove never had that happen in over 20 years. Our part had to be shipped from Germany. Her's came from a local store. My question is... are we penny wise and pound foolish? Are we dupes of marketing? I thought I did my research and was confident when I bought but I am not impressed with the appliances of today.


Older appliances were lasting up to 20-25 years for most of them. Today, it is more around 10-15 years. So yes, parts are cheaper. But they are more energy efficient, no doubt about it. What costs less? After reading you, I am not sure anymore. Anybody did the calculation?


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

tendimg said:


> I desperately wanted a new monitor for my photo work; instead of shelling out $1000 for the screen I wanted, I patiently scoured Craigslist. I just bought my dream monitor for $250, albeit used, but in 100% condition.
> Like some others, I've avoided buying new things just to stay on the cutting edge. When something has tempted me (Canon 5D?) I've asked myself the important questions, such as why I need it, and why it is better than what I have. Every time, I've avoided the purchase.
> I joined Groupon! My girlfriend and I like to eat out at different restaurants, and so far the deals have been amazing and I've saved at least 50% every time. Similar services exist (Kijiji Deals and Wagjag) and I'm on them all, since it costs nothing to join. I just bought a $25 Indigo gift certificate for $10 from Kijiji, and was able to buy two Christmas gifts with it -- a great savings!
> I buy everything with cash, except groceries and gas. Every paycheque I take out a fixed amount, and this has greatly reduced my spending, since once my wallet is empty, I can't buy anything else. When I have to use a CC (online shopping) I take out less the next paycheque for my spending money for the period.
> ...


I have to get more into Craiglist! I hear about it so much, but do not really use it. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## The Financial Blogger (Apr 4, 2009)

Ihatetaxes said:


> My best move of 2010 was giving up my leased luxury car through leasebusters and moving to a minivan I bought outright. No car payments for the first time in many many years and I love it. To be honest I like the minivan and it has some great options like a remote starter and its so much better for getting the kids in and out of their car seats.
> 
> We are now paying an insane amount for daycare for our two kids so at least no car payment helps there.


Good for you! I you feel better this way, than it is a saving! Though, I like a bit of luxury too!! If my budget lets me do it, I love rewarding myself. So I guess part of my savings in 2010 were to make sure I'll reward my family as well...


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

The Financial Blogger said:


> $9.60/day for 2 people for all lunches? Only with grocery deals and coupons? Are they good stuff to eat? I mean, healthy stuff?


Yes this includes all food from morning to night. I am 6'2 and 190 lbs, I lift weights and eat well. This does not include restaurants and we don't eat fast food. Key to saving is brown bag, every single day and to plan meals, eat left overs. Rice and pasta dishes are cheap. Combined with some meat meals and it's not too bad. 

I love to cook and I think we eat good. Both eat oatmeal in the morning, french press or perk-drip PC or duncan donuts coffee. Grinded beans for freshness. Most home cooked meals from william sanoma books, crock pot. I shop no frills, food basic and price chopper exclusively. Loss leaders every week, non stop. If it's not a good deal, I don't buy. I also have a list of cheap meals that are still cook once a week. Grilled cheese sandwiches, soup, tuna castarol, chili hot dogs, eggs and toast, etc. We like it, it's quick and easy after a long day of work. 

I plan meals weekly, based on what's on sale at the grocery store. List goes on the fridge. Last week, boneless/skinless chicken was on sale, so we have chicken fajitas on sun-dried tortias yesterday, and left overs today. Everything bought on sale of course, some with coupons. 

Crock pot is really good way to eat cheap, if you get the meat on sale. Well, I have to go now and make my lunch for work. Ham and cheese sandwich on whole wheat, banana, cookies, trail mix nuts and granola bar. Always use tupperware, to not buy plastic then throw out-waste of money.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I used to calculate per-meal costs as well (and I still sometimes do, for fun). 

We're not at $9.60 per day - but we do not spend a lot more and I have four people in the house. 

Today's sample food: protein smoothie [rice milk, spinach, protein powder, frozen berries] + coffee for breakfast; 2 cups homemade chicken soup for lunch along with 4 cups raw veggies; snack = small orange, cottage cheese and nuts. I doubt I'm at $4 so far and that's 3 of my 4 meals eaten (5 if I lift weights that day; today is a scheduled rest day). Dinner might put me at $6 for the day.


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

I cancelled my newspaper subscriptions, G&M @ $35/month, Toronto Star @ $12/month, saves me $600/year. I just read the online version now. 

I also downgraded my Rogers cable subscription from their VIP package to their basic package, savings = $30/month or $360/year.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well we had a $600 a month take out habit ,now we are down to under $200 ....


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Yes this includes all food from morning to night. I am 6'2 and 190 lbs, I lift weights and eat well. This does not include restaurants and we don't eat fast food. Key to saving is brown bag, every single day and to plan meals, eat left overs. Rice and pasta dishes are cheap. Combined with some meat meals and it's not too bad.


My wife had a kindergarten kid show up one day years ago with the usual packaged crap that passes as lunch for school children and said something to the effect that they couldn't afford a sandwich, apple, and a thermos of milk or whatever. These are families that don't have 2 red cents to rub together.

Then there is someone like me. I rarely go into town any more, but when I do, I am often wearing something grubby because I was just in the garden or whatever. I don't look like someone with a family 7 figure net worth, but some people must be suspicious as I don't work. I leave the grocery store with all the bruised, stale dated, dented stuff I can find, as it ever was back in the day when I had nothing.

For the truth of my financial position watch me leave Lee Valley Tools some time with a sack full of shiney new toys ... ah Mecca.

hboy43


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

I don't have a real good record these past few years: we now have an exercise club membership for my wife, a cell phone, and satellite TV. Still holding out on the high speed Internet though, as I figure the last expensive option that will even remotely work out here in the hinterland would cost about $70/month including hardware amortized over 2 years.

On the good side of the ledger, we are going down to one car again after 3 years as a dual car family. This will swamp all the above reversals, and then some.

Oh, and contrary to the prior note mentioning Lee valley Tools, I only own two of their shiney hand planes. The rest of my collection of 15 or so are vintage hand planes acquired at auctions, garage sales, and flea markets. My favourite one is a number 7 Stanley made circa 1907 just because it is the oldest one I have. Like many manufactured things these days, to a point, older is better. You don't want to own a Stanley made after 1960 or so. So instead of having $3000 in new shiney planes, I have $600 or so in my collection, with 1/2 of that spent on the two new ones. In my defence, the two new ones are specialized and not often found used in the wild.

Then there is the savings in old newspapers I don't have to scrounge. The plane shavings are the absolute best fire starter material. Two or three handfulls and a match and you are good.

hboy43


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

We took our family vacation in Florida. Rented a 3 bedroom, 3TV, 3 bathroom townhouse with a private pool, 2 public pools and gym for $400 per week. I also avoided purchasing any shoes for the year prior to the trip and bought good quality hiking boots, running shoes and casual shoes for about half the Ontario price and half the sales tax rates.

My best tip for saving money is to make my own wine. Cost of wine kit at Costco - about $35 (comes in a pack of 2 for about $70). Yields 30 bottles. Price per bottle = ~$1.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I'm not sure why my grocery bill is so high, it's about $700 a month pretty consistently, I'll have to talk to the wife about that she does the groceries. But we don't eat out and we don't eat a lot either. 

She cuts coupons and only buys no-name etc etc. So it's not like we go crazy on stuff. I'm just going by our monthly mastercard bill which she uses only for groceries. Seems like everymonth its $800


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

jamesbe said:


> I'm not sure why my grocery bill is so high, it's about $700 a month pretty consistently, I'll have to talk to the wife about that she does the groceries. But we don't eat out and we don't eat a lot either.
> 
> She cuts coupons and only buys no-name etc etc. So it's not like we go crazy on stuff. I'm just going by our monthly mastercard bill which she uses only for groceries. Seems like everymonth its $800


Grocery prices have gone up substantially in the last 2 years, at least here in the GTA.
Do you know what your bills were say in 2008 and 2009?
Has much changed in your eating habits since then?
A number (such as $800) by itself doesn't mean much.
You have to factor in what type of food you buy (regular or organic), how many family members, etc.


----------

